# Lyft changing riders on drivers without notifying



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

WTF

STOP ****ING CHANGING RIDERS ON ME.

WHY ARE YOU MAKING ME DRIVE TO A LOCATION AND THEN CHANGE THE ****ING RIDER WITHOUT A NOTICE!!!!!

I ****ING DRIVE TO A LOCATION TO FIND OUT THAT APP CHANGED ON ME.

IM FOLLOWING WAZE AND WAZE DONT EVEN UPDATE WHEN THIS HAPPEN

WHY THE **** ARE YOU ****ING WITH MY TIME.

FIX THE ****ING SHIT!!!

EVEN UBER GOT RID OF THIS BULLSHIT WHERE THEY MATCH YOU WITH A BETTER RIDER.

IT DOESNT ****ING WORK!

CUSTOMERS DONT LIKE IT WHEN THE DRIVER CHANGE ON THEM!!!

IM TIRES OF THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Maybe if you stopped yelling They'd stop changing pax.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bailouts...NEVER pick em up

Kickout and altercation rate shoots up like 100x

Disgust or displeasure chance 75+%
Unprofitable call likelihood 90%


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Bailouts...NEVER pick em up
> 
> Kickout and altercation rate shoots up like 100x
> 
> ...


SO TRUE - they will ruin your day GUARANTEED


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

I was going to say something but I "changed" my mind. Stop yelling


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't say I blame him. He just got caught with his draws down.

At the very least chime the dam phone when you switch riders !!! Jes... The Silence of google maps changing is deffining and not good enough.

And isn't it against the law to change our contract mid stream and lose the Prime Time rate we would have received ? We should get the bonus on the trip as if it were the Prime Time rate.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Beandriver said:


> WTF
> 
> STOP &%[email protected]!*ING CHANGING RIDERS ON ME.
> 
> ...


The second I get matched with a ride I select last ride so it can't do that.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Can't say I blame him. He just got caught with his draws down.
> 
> At the very least chime the dam phone when you switch riders !!! Jes... The Silence of google maps changing is deffining and not good enough.
> 
> And isn't it against the law to change our contract mid stream and lose the Prime Time rate we would have received ? We should get the bonus on the trip as if it were the Prime Time rate.





Beandriver said:


> WTF
> 
> STOP &%[email protected]!*ING CHANGING RIDERS ON ME.
> 
> ...


My phone rings and waze changes destination. When I forget to select last ride.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

This explains the 5 minute cancellation window and why evil Lyft won't budge on reducing this.  5 minutes is waaaayyy too long! Evil "90% acceptance rate required" Lyft! Lyft must needs be destroyed!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco2k (Aug 25, 2017)

This just happened to me. I was 1 block from my rider and decided to go to her anyway. I asked if she had cancelled and was told "no, the app reassigned me to this person". 

I've been getting tons of cancellations after driving to customers. 

I think it's best to drop lyft, they are a shit service. The extra money for minimum fair is worthless if they waste your time like that.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Bailouts...NEVER pick em up
> 
> Kickout and altercation rate shoots up like 100x
> 
> ...


Adieu -- Don't you have a bikini top that actually fits ???


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Adieu -- Don't you have a bikini top that actually fits ???


And no underpants either.... commando 4ever


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Adieu said:


> And no underpants either.... commando 4ever


Congrats -- that is exactly what you are advertising. Dress like that when you drive. Guarantee, your tips will increase.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Congrats -- that is exactly what you are advertising. Dress like that when you drive. Guarantee, your tips will increase.


Even if Im a hairy 31yo slacker with a thinning manbun??


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

OK, so this has transgressed a bit. Bringing it back into focus. . . I had a similar situation just this morning.

Accepted a ride at a corporate facility. Was pulling up to driveway when ride cancelled. Figured, WTF, and went up to where pas was supposed to be.
Pas approached my are and asked are you "<my name>", I answered yes, are you "<her name>"? she answered yes as she opened the door to get in.
I asked her if she cancelled the ride, because I didn't have it any more. She said no, and looked at her app again and it told her another driver was coming.

After she got out of my car, I waited a good 5 minutes for the other driver to arrive, WTF????

Emailed support and asked WTF????

Reply was that the system showed me as "Not Moving". Rep explained that if you don' t move 200 meters within 3 minutes after accepting a ride that you get kicked for another driver. They suggested a couple of ways of disconnecting/reconnecting to the server. Obviously this was a data error. Maybe this is what happened to you.

The simplest of the solutions, if you see this happen is to use Airplane Mode to disconnect/reconnect. Hopefully will resolve the issue.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TCANN said:


> OK, so this has transgressed a bit. Bringing it back into focus. . . I had a similar situation just this morning.
> 
> Accepted a ride at a corporate facility. Was pulling up to driveway when ride cancelled. Figured, WTF, and went up to where pas was supposed to be.
> Pas approached my are and asked are you "<my name>", I answered yes, are you "<her name>"? she answered yes as she opened the door to get in.
> ...


200 meters in 3 min, huh !! Have to keep that in mind. How long is a stop light ? Seems that I am always at one and in the wrong lane when I get a ping. Had something similar to your experience happen this week.



Okphillip said:


> This explains the 5 minute cancellation window and why evil Lyft won't budge on reducing this. 5 minutes is waaaayyy too long! Evil "90% acceptance rate required" Lyft! Lyft must needs be destroyed!!!!!!!


I agree !! I spend 30+ minutes per 7 hr day waiting for paxs to come to the car. I could complete 1 or 2 more trips, instead of waiting.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TCANN said:


> OK, so this has transgressed a bit. Bringing it back into focus. . . I had a similar situation just this morning.
> 
> Accepted a ride at a corporate facility. Was pulling up to driveway when ride cancelled. Figured, WTF, and went up to where pas was supposed to be.
> Pas approached my are and asked are you "<my name>", I answered yes, are you "<her name>"? she answered yes as she opened the door to get in.
> ...


Hmmm....have they heard of Sprint phones not always being able to do data and calls simultaneously?


----------



## EmeraldCoastDriver (Aug 23, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Hmmm....have they heard of Sprint phones not always being able to do data and calls simultaneously?


I have Sprint and that's why I use a tablet that has it's own SIM card. No more issues with phone calls and data at same time.


----------



## Dummy (May 10, 2016)

Beandriver said:


> WTF
> 
> STOP ****ING CHANGING RIDERS ON ME.
> 
> ...


I deleted the Lyft ap just for this reason. I waited 13 months til I got vaxed to get back on the road. My second ride was changed and as I had been assured 18 months ago that lyft would look into it, nothing has changed. Quite happy just doing UBER and staying plenty busy. Not sure if its just a flaw in the algorithm or just stupidity in the rational.


----------



## Shad77 (Aug 29, 2021)

Beandriver said:


> WTF
> 
> STOP ****ING CHANGING RIDERS ON ME.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling your pain. What u hate is the fact that they change your ride and your in the far right lane in traffic ,you get a pax swap and they want you to make a left turn. Not to mention an extra 2 miles, and they take half. *****!(@Lyft) your not out here with us on this road, what entitles you to half? You wasn't with me shooting in the gym ho (@Lyft)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lyft => Accept Ride => turn on last ride. = No more stacked pings or swapped rides.

At least that is how it used to work before I quit driving Lyft. Almost started to try and get reactivated and thought better of it and never contacted them.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Lyft => Accept Ride => turn on last ride. = No more stacked pings or swapped rides.
> 
> At least that is how it used to work before I quit driving Lyft. Almost started to try and get reactivated and thought better of it and never contacted them.


Smart choice. Such a shitty company, even compared to Uber. I stopped driving for them shortly after starting this gig. Not sure if going offline/turning on last ride screws up a streak bonus or not on Lyft, but if so then that's even shittier because their streaks are about the only thing they have going for them (at least in my market).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nythain said:


> Smart choice. Such a shitty company, even compared to Uber. I stopped driving for them shortly after starting this gig. Not sure if going offline/turning on last ride screws up a streak bonus or not on Lyft, but if so then that's even shittier because their streaks are about the only thing they have going for them (at least in my market).


I don't know about streaks, I have never seen any streaks of promos in my area from either Uber or Lyft. My local market has always been over saturated with drivers.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Beandriver said:


> WTF
> 
> STOP ****ING CHANGING RIDERS ON ME.
> 
> ...


Lyft one day change me 3 times in the morning... I been driving like 4 mins for nothing.... Each ride is under 2 mins so they do not pay me.

How is this legal???


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Lyft => Accept Ride => turn on last ride. = No more stacked pings or swapped rides.


Nope, even with last ride on, they'll swap out rides. (at least for me)


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> Nope, even with last ride on, they'll swap out rides. (at least for me)


Yup. And they give zero ****s if you're Platinum, and have accepted what was represented as a 10 minute trip going north - if they need to dump a 75 minute trip going south on someone, they'll dump it on you if you aren't protecting yourself with a filter.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> Nope, even with last ride on, they'll swap out rides. (at least for me)


I never experienced that, guess I got lucky.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lyft one day change me 3 times in the morning... I been driving like 4 mins for nothing.... Each ride is under 2 mins so they do not pay me.
> 
> How is this legal???


If it ever tells you the ride is too short drive another 1/2 mile and then end the trip. They shouldnt have accepted it if it was too short to pay you. Better yet dont even run Lyft. They've always had those gps dropping issues. They can suck my butt..


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I never experienced that, guess I got lucky.


If you ever receive "Passenger Cancelled" that's is what it is lol. Because they swap the ride for other closer driver but didn't find a replacement for you lol. 

Don't let the system trick you


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I only drive lyft when they have bonuses and always with my destination filter. I never stay long enough to earn rider data (directions, time etc...) Occasionally bonuses pop up because they are trying to get me back on the road. Also I won't do guarantee promo's cause the pigeon lock the system, you generally end up making the amount or over which is not bad but with no extra cash.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Not sure why this thread was resurrected but I just spent far too much time watching this from page one:


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

This feature makes a lot of sense because it gives Lyft a flexible supply to meet changing demand. 
That being said, I once hasda pax open the door and start to sit down as Lyft switched them to another driver before I could hit the Arrive button. No one was happy about that.

One thing I have noticed. If you have bluetooth on, your phone's external speaker will not alert you when it switches the pax. Whereas a ping will be audible in bluetooth speaker and the external speaker.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Illini said:


> Nope, even with last ride on, they'll swap out rides. (at least for me)


ONLY ANSWER TO THIS: If Shyft changes the ride, cancel. Put them in time out for the rest of the night, that's how I do. Lyft does any of their dumb shit. Cancel. Turn off for rest of night. F Lyft


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> If you ever receive "Passenger Cancelled" that's is what it is lol. Because they swap the ride for other closer driver but didn't find a replacement for you lol.
> 
> Don't let the system trick you


Ahhh... that explains it.

Did happen during a streak and I was miffed.

They matched me before the cutoff, arrived after cutoff, completed ride and still got bonus. 

Still new to this and will take the small victory.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Can't say I blame him. He just got caught with his draws down.
> 
> At the very least chime the dam phone when you switch riders !!! Jes... The Silence of google maps changing is deffining and not good enough.
> 
> And isn't it against the law to change our contract mid stream and lose the Prime Time rate we would have received ? We should get the bonus on the trip as if it were the Prime Time rate.


I've had 2 different trips that came in with "$20 trip bonus" switched away from me. Do I really need to have a second phone recording my Lyft app continuously to prove this crap?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> I've had 2 different trips that came in with "$20 trip bonus" switched away from me. Do I really need to have a second phone recording my Lyft app continuously to prove this crap?


No need, all LYFT driver knows.

I think it bullshit and we should sue their ass lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I've had 2 different trips that came in with "$20 trip bonus" switched away from me. Do I really need to have a second phone recording my Lyft app continuously to prove this crap?


Ya they pulled that crap on me yesterday. I wasn't paying attention and it cost me 10 dead miles. It was a start of a Streak bonus 5 for 35 so it puts the driver in a hostiage position. The next trip was just a back pack going to the Valley, way west of LA. Some two and a half hr drive peak traffic. I usually / use to take those trips. Nope, not this time, canceled , put the back pack at the front door, ring door bell and left. By that time the 3 for 21 Streak was in play, so that worked out.


----------

